# Calibrated EMM-6 Microphone Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/emm6.jpg[/img]Home Theater Shack and Cross-Spectrum Labs will be giving away three (3) calibrated Dayton EMM-6 Microphones. These mics are calibrated by Cross-Spectrum Labs from 5Hz - 25kHz.

There have been several members who have stated that they cannot afford a calibrated EMM-6 mic and therefore unable to take advantage of the Cross-Spectrum Labs group buy. Home Theater Shack and Cross-Spectrum Labs would like to make a few available for those members... so... let us know in this qualification thread that you would like to be entered in the drawing for one of three that we will give away the first week of December.

PLEASE NOTE: This mic requires a mic preamp. We recommend the Behringer XENYX 802.


*Qualifications*

The qualification period is from October 31, 2009 until November 30, 2009.
Qualifying members must be registered by November 20, 2009 in order to qualify.

You must have a total post count of at least 5 posts in the forums, which means you must be a Shackster. If you have less than 5 posts, you are a New Member and will not qualify.

Post in this thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

Shipping will be taken care of worldwide... so any and all members can qualify.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 20, 2009 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.

Good luck!


........

*This is the qualification thread only... no discussion here... use the discussion thread... Thanks!*


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like to be entered in the draw. Thanks.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 5, 2008)

Me too, count me in


----------



## scientest (Feb 22, 2008)

If I have enough posts I'd like to be in! Guess I'll know in a moment.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I would like to be entered.

Thanks
RayJr


----------



## DragonArt (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Enter me in the draw please!


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Please enter me !!!


----------



## planet10 (May 27, 2007)

Please enter me in the contest.

dave


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Please add me too! This is a great thing. I could really use a calibrated mic when I get this prototype subwoofer.


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Count me in too. Would love to move to something that does full range measurment.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Please register me. I would love to have a calibrated mic.


----------



## oldbar (Feb 16, 2007)

count me in as well


----------



## skippyboy (Jun 2, 2008)

Count me in please ,i would like to give it a shot.


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to be entered in this giveaway, thanks!


----------



## camtah (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to re-qualify my desire to be added to this giveaway I think I did it right this time...


----------



## nickwin (Dec 10, 2007)

Count me in please!


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

+1 !


----------



## rodsprit (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd really like one !


----------



## Tsloms (Oct 25, 2006)

Please enter me. I would love to calibrate my system and get it all tuned in.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks for all the great givaways


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

The is a great idea for a giveaway. Count me in please


----------



## maxmercy (Apr 19, 2008)

Me too!!

JSS


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, please, I would like to be entered in the drawing of one of the three Calibrated EMM-6 Microphone.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## n3wk1d (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to enter too, count me in ?


----------



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

This will come in handy when I win that 21" maelstrom too, count me in.


----------



## Jarrod (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like to participate in the contest.

Thanks.


----------



## Nikon (Oct 14, 2009)

It would be cool to play with it !!!


----------



## t_garp (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't really know how to use this yet, but I know it will come in handy calibrating my HT


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a shackster. I would like to be entered into the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## GEO (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Hello, count me in........


----------



## nab9524 (Apr 6, 2009)

Please enter me in the contest.
Thanks


----------



## tstewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Me want. Me want!


----------



## vili (Apr 28, 2009)

This would be great to calibrate equipment and for testing subs. Count me in! Thank you!


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Please enter me too!!!


----------



## cbw723 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## bballer123 (Mar 26, 2009)

Count me in! 

Thanks!


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Count me in to, please. I would love to win one of these, let alone one that is already calibrated :bigsmile:


----------



## soundemon (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd like to be entered please. I've suffered with my rat-shack meter for a very long time. I'll need good dequipment to measure my DIY speakers and subs, especially after I get my Infinite Baffle built!!

Thanks!!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks again!


----------



## ryanenen (Jul 15, 2009)

Please count me in too!


----------



## Machismo (Oct 29, 2009)

Sure could use one! I'm in.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm throwing my hat in the ring. 

I would like to be entered in this drawing, please. 

I have made all the qualifications.


----------



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

like to be entered into the drawing too.

all the best


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Count me in this one as well.


----------



## jackley (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello,
I would love to be entered in this giveaway.

Thank you very much,
james


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Pick me Pick me!

Mark


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

throw me in


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to be entered as well.


----------



## Drumzerbe (Jul 20, 2009)

Please enter me in this drawing and THANKS!


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Mr X (Sep 24, 2008)

Please enter me in the draw

thanks

Murray


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

shackster's unite 
Yes, please, I would like to be entered in the drawing of one of the three Calibrated EMM-6 Microphones

this forum rocks!!!


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Throwing my name in the hat.

would be great to get this room actually accurately measured for once.


----------



## alvinh (Jul 7, 2009)

Another perfect holiday gift!
Please include me in this draw. thanks!


----------



## filecat13 (Jul 19, 2009)

Please enter me in this giveaway.

Please disqualify everyone else so as to greatly increase my chances of winning.

Thank you very, very much!

Sincerely, FileCat13. :rubeyes:


----------



## WopOnTour (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a Behringer but its not calibrated


----------



## TheWoat (Sep 22, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

Please enter me to win the Microphone. I would be a nice upgrade from the rat shack I use now.


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Please enter me for the drawing. If I win then I will have the perfect excuse to buy a pre-amp.


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Therefore if you do win one of these, you will need to purchase a preamp as well.


Buy or build it's one & the same 

Please enter me as well thankyou. Think i spotted a slight error :blink: I think there is a "K" missing...



> These mics are calibrated by Cross-Spectrum Labs from 5Hz - 25kHz.


Equipment used as before :T


----------



## bobdole369 (Aug 15, 2009)

Please pick me!!!!


----------



## Gromitnz (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes Please!


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I qualify. 

Throwing my hat in the ring.


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## jdoughertyiv (Nov 12, 2009)

Please enter me in the drawing, this would be very helpful!


----------



## puneet_dh (Feb 6, 2009)

I am from Saudi Arabia and finding such a microphone here is impossible but I have a US mail box if you would consider me for this free giveaway.
Thanks.


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes please, add me'uns
Ron


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Douh! Looks like I am too late.


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm In!
Thanks for doing this.
JK


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I would like to be entered in the drawing please. It's still 10pm MDT. Hope I'm not too late


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*We have Winners!*

*puneet_dh 

steiny93

rodsprit*

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

Please furnish your name and mailing address to Herb of Cross-Spectrum Labs via PM... he will be shipping your unit to you.


----------

